# NYU Graduate Film 2020



## dev1408

I was waitlisted after my interview last year and ultimately did not get in. I'm in the process of reapplying but I feel somewhat stuck. Should I submit the same material I submitted last year? Anyone else going through the same thing?


----------



## Chris W

dev1408 said:


> I was waitlisted after my interview last year and ultimately did not get in. I'm in the process of reapplying but I feel somewhat stuck. Should I submit the same material I submitted last year? Anyone else going through the same thing?


Here's a good thread on that.






						Reapplying to MFA programs & wrestling with new versus revised materials. What are your experiences?
					

Reapplying this year! This after interviews at Columbia, UCLA, and AFI last year. Have found that  coming in fresh on this go round has been tougher. That said, have completely rewritten my statement of purpose and have a brand new short film. But, for instance, reused and revised my pitch from...



					www.filmschool.org
				




Personally I'd revise and not submit the same thing.

Good luck!


----------



## Olivia Chen

Similar situation here. I applied for NYU undergrad and did not get in. I'm curious what does it mean to tell admission office we've applied for this school before and what year. *Would they dig out our old application materials and compare*? 
Thank you!


----------



## Chris W

Olivia Chen said:


> *Would they dig out our old application materials and compare*?


I think the only safe bet is to assume they would. I probably would if I was considering a candidate.  If someone just presents the same exact thing again it would give the impression that they don't care.


----------



## rpgh

Hi all, 

Hope all the prep is going well.

I have a few questions that I'd love to hear your thoughts on.

1) Formatting. NYU only details a page count; no set formatting style (font size; margins). I emailed admissions and Courtney said that 'The faculty are not particular about font or margins; it just has to be easy for them to read.' The thing is at font size 9 (still readable) with no margins you have maybe 75% more space than size 12 with margins. Do you think there is any "test" of your concision and ability to self-edit at play here?

2) Personal Statement. The personal statement is meant to 'tell the committee more about yourself; why you're applying to the program, why you think the program is a good match for your educational goals, why you think you would be an asset to the program etc.' I see a lot of people talking about their personal statement as if it is a story they have selected to illuminate who they are as a person; or at least as some sort of experimental, creative writing exercise. Mine currently defines the type of films I want to make - with a short, grandiose, kind-of conceptual "origin story" – it sounds terrible – as the first two paragraphs. Following this, I kind of render my CV/resume into an essay format, veering everything towards why I think NYU is perfect for me. Do you think this is right? I haven't talked about my upbringing etc. Do you think they want this nor anything about myself that doesn't relate to why I love/make films. I don't really know how to answer 'why you would be an asset to the programme?' Is this like 'I am personable and motivated and rarely get sick and bake large amounts of muffins every monday etc'? Finally, reading through my personal statement it just seems so boastful a lot of the time. This isn't how I would normally talk about myself. Do I need to ramp of the self-aggrandisement or actually try to reflect who I am, maybe at the expense of including some accolades etc.

3) Concept page. My concept page is currently just a log line and then a 3 act synopsis of a script. I am applying to Directing/Screenwriting. Do you think it is a mistake to not include a description of the visual form of the film?


Thanks in advance for you help,
Reuben


----------



## Olivia Chen

Chris W said:


> I think the only safe bet is to assume they would. I probably would if I was considering a candidate.  If someone just presents the same exact thing again it would give the impression that they don't care.



I thought so too. Thank you!


----------



## Addi Ajmani

just applied to the program!! good luck everyone <3 
what other programs are you all applying to?


----------



## rpgh

Hi all,

I was wondering if I could ask your advise on what one page concept to submit.

I had been planning on submitting a concept for a narrative feature that very closely aligns with the type of film I ultimately want to make. My personal statement describes my filmmaking aspirations, and the narrative feature idea fits in perfectly with how I describe my style. It is also more fitting with my visual submission, and the dialogue submission so coheres with the application as a whole. However, I'm worried it isn't good enough.

I also have a concept for a feature documentary that is more innovative, topical, developed and probably better all-in-all. It is also does have some common themes with the topics I'm interested in although the style could not be more different. The treatment has attracted interest from a few companies, and a short form version is in pre-production. 

I just can't decide what to submit: the less developed narrative feature which is truer to what I ultimately want to do; or the more developed, "experimental but marketable," on-the-pulse documentary which doesn't really fit with the rest of my application. 

I'd be so grateful for your opinions.

Take care,
Reuben


----------



## Addi Ajmani

rpghamlyn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if I could ask your advise on what one page concept to submit.
> 
> I had been planning on submitting a concept for a narrative feature that very closely aligns with the type of film I ultimately want to make. My personal statement describes my filmmaking aspirations, and the narrative feature idea fits in perfectly with how I describe my style. It is also more fitting with my visual submission, and the dialogue submission so coheres with the application as a whole. However, I'm worried it isn't good enough.
> 
> I also have a concept for a feature documentary that is more innovative, topical, developed and probably better all-in-all. It is also does have some common themes with the topics I'm interested in although the style could not be more different. The treatment has attracted interest from a few companies, and a short form version is in pre-production.
> 
> I just can't decide what to submit: the less developed narrative feature which is truer to what I ultimately want to do; or the more developed, "experimental but marketable," on-the-pulse documentary which doesn't really fit with the rest of my application.
> 
> I'd be so grateful for your opinions.
> 
> Take care,
> Reuben



Hey Reuben,

I totally understand and empathize with your dilemma, I faced something similar too during my application process. I think you should stay true to you and your vision. Go the path less traveled, go with the one you ultimately want to do. That's what NYU wants.


----------



## fitz

H


rpghamlyn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if I could ask your advise on what one page concept to submit.
> 
> I had been planning on submitting a concept for a narrative feature that very closely aligns with the type of film I ultimately want to make. My personal statement describes my filmmaking aspirations, and the narrative feature idea fits in perfectly with how I describe my style. It is also more fitting with my visual submission, and the dialogue submission so coheres with the application as a whole. However, I'm worried it isn't good enough.
> 
> I also have a concept for a feature documentary that is more innovative, topical, developed and probably better all-in-all. It is also does have some common themes with the topics I'm interested in although the style could not be more different. The treatment has attracted interest from a few companies, and a short form version is in pre-production.
> 
> I just can't decide what to submit: the less developed narrative feature which is truer to what I ultimately want to do; or the more developed, "experimental but marketable," on-the-pulse documentary which doesn't really fit with the rest of my application.
> 
> I'd be so grateful for your opinions.
> 
> Take care,
> Reuben



Hi Reuben, I feel that the prompt for the concept is left vague because they'd like to see how well you can 'sell' a film in one page. I would go with whichever idea you can articulate most compellingly, at least that's what I've done.


----------



## rpgh

Thanks everyone for your advice! Good luck!


----------



## truffleshuffle

Woop! Submitted with a half-hour to spare! Lol... why do I do this to myself?


----------



## JJJ123

I submitted. Good luck everybody!


----------



## JJJ123

Addi Ajmani said:


> just applied to the program!! good luck everyone <3
> what other programs are you all applying to?


NYU, Chapman, AFI


----------



## rpgh

Hey, does anyone know when you have to accept your place by if you are lucky enough to be offered one?


----------



## Chris W

FYI here's a *link to all the accepted applications to NYU Tisch graduate film on our tracker.*



rpghamlyn said:


> Hey, does anyone know when you have to accept your place by if you are lucky enough to be offered one?


Hmm not sure... But check out these AMAs  from current students as they might know:






						Rising 2nd Year MFA at NYU Tisch Grad Film. AMA
					

Hi! My name is Tara and I just finished my first year at NYU Grad Film in May. Chris the Admin asked me to host an AMA and I thought it would be a great idea! This is something that would have been so helpful to me last year, while I was lurking on this site trying to figure out which school to...



					www.filmschool.org
				









						Accepted to NYU - Dramatic Writing AMA
					

Hi! This is my AMA!



					www.filmschool.org
				









						Accepted to NYU - Dramatic Writing AMA (Ask Me Anything)
					

Currently accepted to NYU - Dramatic Writing MFA and attending in the Fall.  All questions welcome!  Best,  P



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## truffleshuffle

rpghamlyn said:


> Hey, does anyone know when you have to accept your place by if you are lucky enough to be offered one?



You'll have approximately 30 seconds from the time you read the email. I hope you're prepared! I kid I kid... but seriously, although there may be a stated deadline for the confirmation and deposit, I think I also read that some people got extensions because of financial negotiations with one or more schools offering admission.


----------



## Chris W

New AMA from @Buusey who's a current student. 






						Current NYU Tisch Graduate Film Student - AMA!
					

Hi folks, good luck to everyone applying this year. Just wrapped up my first semester. AMA.  All in all, amazing experience. I know these next ~2 months can be a waiting game and quite excruciating but take this time to just relax, maybe get a little writing done here and there, wrap up any...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

rpghamlyn said:


> Hey, does anyone know when you have to accept your place by if you are lucky enough to be offered one?


Here you go:



Buusey said:


> I think you’re given like a month. I believe the timeline for us was hearing back around March 15 and having to make a deposit by April 15.


----------



## truffleshuffle

Anyone else getting some views from Silderoom in the last couple days? And if any of you have Vimeo Pro, it'd be great if you could reveal whether your views are coming from LA or NY! (Too pricey for me)


----------



## bolexbuster

truffleshuffle said:


> Anyone else getting some views from Silderoom in the last couple days? And if any of you have Vimeo Pro, it'd be great if you could reveal whether your views are coming from LA or NY! (Too pricey for me)



I got about 4 views from Connecticut. 2 on the 19th and 2 on the 20th. Actually I'm a little anxious because none of the views watched the entire video.  Can you tell me any information for you, like how many views you had and how long they watched for? In general the viewers for me watched about 50% of a 15 minute video.


----------



## cestdong

Excuse me for the dumb question, but how do you know you got views on SlideRoom? All I see are my submitted pieces on the application page, but no view count.


----------



## bolexbuster

cestdong said:


> Excuse me for the dumb question, but how do you know you got views on SlideRoom? All I see are my submitted pieces on the application page, but no view count.


 
Assuming your submission is linked through vimeo, you can look at the analytics on vimeo and it will tell you how many views you have. Another analytics page will tell you from what site and another on will tell you from what state you have the most views from. Assuming that you only have a handful of views or videos you can logic it out from there. But like on my vimeo it says that I have 1 view from vimeo, and 4 from slideroom.


----------



## cestdong

Makes perfect sense. I submitted all my stuff through slide room itself (less than 500mb). Hopefully this doesn't impact my app negatively.

Thanks for the answer!



bolexbuster said:


> Assuming your submission is linked through vimeo, you can look at the analytics on vimeo and it will tell you how many views you have. Another analytics page will tell you from what site and another on will tell you from what state you have the most views from. Assuming that you only have a handful of views or videos you can logic it out from there. But like on my vimeo it says that I have 1 view from vimeo, and 4 from slideroom.


----------



## bolexbuster

cestdong said:


> Makes perfect sense. I submitted all my stuff through slide room itself (less than 500mb). Hopefully this doesn't impact my app negatively.
> 
> Thanks for the answer!



If you were happy with the quality then I'm sure it'll be fine. But if you have more apps and have an option for higher quality, it couldn't hurt. Break a leg!


----------



## truffleshuffle

bolexbuster said:


> I got about 4 views from Connecticut. 2 on the 19th and 2 on the 20th. Actually I'm a little anxious because none of the views watched the entire video.  Can you tell me any information for you, like how many views you had and how long they watched for? In general the viewers for me watched about 50% of a 15 minute video.



I don't have the Pro-level analytics, but the basic info I have is that from Thurs 19th - Sat 21st I had 12 "impressions" or page loads, 3 plays of the video, and 1 complete finish. It doesn't show me how long they watched for though or where they drop off at.


----------



## bolexbuster

truffleshuffle said:


> I don't have the Pro-level analytics, but the basic info I have is that from Thurs 19th - Sat 21st I had 12 "impressions" or page loads, 3 plays of the video, and 1 complete finish. It doesn't show me how long they watched for though or where they drop off at.



How long is your submission?


----------



## truffleshuffle

bolexbuster said:


> How long is your submission?



Just under 5 minutes since I applied to USC as well and that's their hard cap.


----------



## bolexbuster

Wowzers! Thanks. Well, that gives me some relief. I was stressed about not getting a finish, but I think that they watched somewhere between 5-7 minutes. I would guess that as of right now your views are probably the same as mine from Connecticut, but if you want to just subscribe to vimeo pro for a month and then cancel it. Honestly, I find it worth it just because you get a higher limit to how many GB of HD you can upload every week.


----------



## Addi Ajmani

on Monday the 23rd, I received 25 impressions, 7 views, and 4 finishes; and on Thursday the 26th, I received 9 impressions, 3 views, and 2 finishes. I think I'll upgrade from plus to pro on vimeo at least for the duration of apps


----------



## truffleshuffle

Addi Ajmani said:


> on Monday the 23rd, I received 25 impressions, 7 views, and 4 finishes; and on Thursday the 26th, I received 9 impressions, 3 views, and 2 finishes. I think I'll upgrade from plus to pro on vimeo at least for the duration of apps



Do it. I just signed up and plan to cancel within the free 30-day cancellation period. That's how I realized the hits from Dec. 19-21 were from NYU/Columbia and Jan. 2 were from USC.


----------



## Addi Ajmani

random question, but, are any of you volunteering at the Sundance Film Festival taking place jan 22nd -  feb 3rd? I'm a first-year volunteer and it would be awesome to meet up if anyone else is!


----------



## truffleshuffle

So anyone else get views from Slideroom on Vimeo? I assume it to be from NYU due to geographic location.

Dec. 4 - New York - 3 page loads, no views.
Dec. 19 - Norfolk, Connecticut - 7 loads, 2 views, 1 finish
Dec. 20 - Norfolk, Connecticut - 3 loads, 1 view
Dec. 21 - Norfolk, Connecicut - 2 loads, no views


----------



## bolexbuster

truffleshuffle said:


> So anyone else get views from Slideroom on Vimeo? I assume it to be from NYU due to geographic location.
> 
> Dec. 4 - New York - 3 page loads, no views.
> Dec. 19 - Norfolk, Connecticut - 7 loads, 2 views, 1 finish
> Dec. 20 - Norfolk, Connecticut - 3 loads, 1 view
> Dec. 21 - Norfolk, Connecicut - 2 loads, no views



Okay, so in the interests of honesty and openness(and maybe this will convince others to share their numbers or experiences) ; because of my anxiety I have scoured previous years forums and non one really appears to have massive numbers of views(Or if they did they didn't post them). People have gotten an interview who claimed that they didn't have any finishes. And, of course, there was the disclaimer on the NYU slideroom site that you couldn't trust the view numbers for some reason(which, now that it's a submitted application I can't go back to view the language that they use to explain that.) My video is 15 minutes long(almost exactly) so I don't know if that's part of why my no one is finishing my video, or if it's something else entirely. Not getting a view in almost a month has me sometimes thinking I'm cool and other times I'm just begging for 1 little view. I'm sure that the stress of this is pretty unnecessary, but we are all human after all. NYU is the only school that I applied to. I have specific and personal reasons for that.  OH, and the interesting thing about the first 2 views is that they scoped out before app sent in ... Like I was waiting on a recommendation I wasn't sure would make it for the deadline and I was a little gun-shy about pulling the trigger. Sooooo .... that is a little weird considering the first one definitely came from slideroom. It makes me wonder if they were reading the placeholder written docs I posted while editing and rewriting as well. Below is all the info I have.

Nov 22- 3 impressions, 1 view, 0 finish, % watched 57- New York (Source) Slideroom
Nov 27- 4 impressions, 1 view, 0 finish, % watched 90 - New York (Source) Vimeo
Dec 19 - 6 impressions, 2 views, 0 finish, % watched 37- Connecticut (Source) Slideroom
Dec 20-  5 impressions, 2 views, 0 finish, % watched 46 - Connecticut (Source) Slideroom


----------



## nwyrkrj

Addi Ajmani said:


> random question, but, are any of you volunteering at the Sundance Film Festival taking place jan 22nd -  feb 3rd? I'm a first-year volunteer and it would be awesome to meet up if anyone else is!



I'll be at Sundance volunteering too, my third year. Let me know if you have any questions. If you'd like to meet for coffee or something and discuss film schools and/or films let me know.


----------



## truffleshuffle

bolexbuster said:


> Okay, so in the interests of honesty and openness(and maybe this will convince others to share their numbers or experiences) ; because of my anxiety I have scoured previous years forums and non one really appears to have massive numbers of views(Or if they did they didn't post them). People have gotten an interview who claimed that they didn't have any finishes. And, of course, there was the disclaimer on the NYU slideroom site that you couldn't trust the view numbers for some reason(which, now that it's a submitted application I can't go back to view the language that they use to explain that.) My video is 15 minutes long(almost exactly) so I don't know if that's part of why my no one is finishing my video, or if it's something else entirely. Not getting a view in almost a month has me sometimes thinking I'm cool and other times I'm just begging for 1 little view. I'm sure that the stress of this is pretty unnecessary, but we are all human after all. NYU is the only school that I applied to. I have specific and personal reasons for that.  OH, and the interesting thing about the first 2 views is that they scoped out before app sent in ... Like I was waiting on a recommendation I wasn't sure would make it for the deadline and I was a little gun-shy about pulling the trigger. Sooooo .... that is a little weird considering the first one definitely came from slideroom. It makes me wonder if they were reading the placeholder written docs I posted while editing and rewriting as well. Below is all the info I have.
> 
> Nov 22- 3 impressions, 1 view, 0 finish, % watched 57- New York (Source) Slideroom
> Nov 27- 4 impressions, 1 view, 0 finish, % watched 90 - New York (Source) Vimeo
> Dec 19 - 6 impressions, 2 views, 0 finish, % watched 37- Connecticut (Source) Slideroom
> Dec 20-  5 impressions, 2 views, 0 finish, % watched 46 - Connecticut (Source) Slideroom



I do wonder what was going on in Connecticut. Was the reviewer there for a conference? A project? Visiting family? Was it even an admissions reviewer or someone who has access to view Slideroom submissions, such as the student ambassador? These are questions I want answered!! LOL


----------



## Chris W

Don't some people commute to NYC from Connecticut?


----------



## truffleshuffle

Hmm... that too is possible.


----------



## Chris W

truffleshuffle said:


> Hmm... that too is possible.


----------



## Addi Ajmani

nwyrkrj said:


> I'll be at Sundance volunteering too, my third year. Let me know if you have any questions. If you'd like to meet for coffee or something and discuss film schools and/or films let me know.


that would be awesome! would love to meet up


----------



## andy001

Addi Ajmani said:


> random question, but, are any of you volunteering at the Sundance Film Festival taking place jan 22nd -  feb 3rd? I'm a first-year volunteer and it would be awesome to meet up if anyone else is!


Hey Addi! I will be there volunteering too if you'd like to meet up and chat, I applied for fall 2020 at NYU as well. I went to undergrad here in Utah so I know Park City and Sundance quite well. Let me know, it'd be awesome to meet a fellow applicant!


----------



## Addi Ajmani

andy001 said:


> Hey Addi! I will be there volunteering too if you'd like to meet up and chat, I applied for fall 2020 at NYU as well. I went to undergrad here in Utah so I know Park City and Sundance quite well. Let me know, it'd be awesome to meet a fellow applicant!


hey andy!! that would be so awesome. i'm flying over today and ill be in park city  would love to meet up


----------



## truffleshuffle

After more than a month of inactivity from NYU's end, I just got a view from Brooklyn yesterday so keep an eye on your view count.

I'm not holding my breath for any developments though (good or bad) since historical data shows the earliest NYU sends out interview invites is 2/8.  ?


----------



## Chris W

While you're waiting to hear back from your your film programs consider writing reviews with pros and cons to each program you are applying to. It's a great way to weigh the pros and cons of each one to help you decide where to go. It's also a great way for us to improve the rankings on our site.

You can review based on online research and/or a tour. It can be anonymous. You DON'T have to be a current student or alumni to review a school.

See this new article:














 How to Write a Film School Review and Why You Should


					You don’t have to be a current student or an alum to write a review for a film school! Whether you’re an applicant, interested student, faculty member, current student, or alum, we want to hear from you.

Are you currently wondering, “Which film schools should I apply to?” One of the most...
				


FilmSchool.org
Jan 24, 2020
Comments: 4
Category: FilmSchool.org Guides


----------



## truffleshuffle

Ok I realized I'm getting like 1 or 2 page loads but no actual views on Vimeo, as recently as Saturday. What kind of games are they trying to play!? Lol ? 

We should start seeing the first wave of interview requests going out in two weeks. I dunno about anyone else, but I'm finding it hard to concentrate on my studies this last semester hahaha... I know the Sundance Crew are probably having loads of fun right now though! Low-key jealous


----------



## dkimg21

Anyone else with updates? Anxiously waiting on NYU's response along with my other applications 😬😬


----------



## Sastre

Hello to everyone in this thread! Maybe a silly question, but I was wondering if there is place where I can find the program, broken down by courses per year, etc... or anyone knows? thank you!


----------



## truffleshuffle

Sastre said:


> Hello to everyone in this thread! Maybe a silly question, but I was wondering if there is place where I can find the program, broken down by courses per year, etc... or anyone knows? thank you!



There is a general description broken down by significant projects per year on this page. There's not going to be an exact course by course breakdown because after the First Year you can select much of your own schedule from what I hear. 
But we are able to search through the available classes on their online course catalog which can be interesting. Just make sure to select the correct dropdown menu options for semester and "Tisch - Grad" for School and "Graduate Film & TV" for Subject.
This is a Fall class schedule for incoming First Years that someone posted last year.


----------



## Sastre

truffleshuffle said:


> There is a general description broken down by significant projects per year on this page. There's not going to be an exact course by course breakdown because after the First Year you can select much of your own schedule from what I hear.
> But we are able to search through the available classes on their online course catalog which can be interesting. Just make sure to select the correct dropdown menu options for semester and "Tisch - Grad" for School and "Graduate Film & TV" for Subject.
> This is a Fall class schedule for incoming First Years that someone posted last year. View attachment 1544


Thanks a lot!!! Very helpful ; )


----------



## Addi Ajmani

it’s almost time y’all 😬


----------



## truffleshuffle

So while we wait for the first round of interview requests to be sent out, anyone care to list the reasons NYU is one of your top choices (if not THE top choice) of MFA programs? (It's obviously a very subjective question.)

For me:

The City - the bustling energy of the city and the vibrant and diverse arts and foods and cultures all slammed together into this relatively small area, all accessible by just hopping on the subway. 
The Talent - this may be a controversial statement to some, but I also feel the talent pool of serious actors and performers in NYC is superior to that of LA. The level of talent (stage and musical actors, dancers, musicians) even among those who are still trying to make it, and their willingness to act for student films, is a serious blessing.
The Resources - The facilities are wonderful and up to date, and just walking around the building you can tell plenty of funds are flowing through that place. It seems like you'll feel well-supported in terms of equipment, sound, editing, ADR, foley, etc.
The Alumni - the proof is in the pudding. A stellar track record of producing great writer/directors who are making meaningful contributions to cinema and television, whether it be commercial or independent.
The Learnin' - It seems that while you do learn a bit about everything, you get to focus on a certain aspect of filmmaking in your second year, and you will be able to direct a significant project your second year if you so desire.
Anyone else?


----------



## Chris W

truffleshuffle said:


> So while we wait for the first round of interview requests to be sent out, anyone care to list the reasons NYU is one of your top choices (if not THE top choice) of MFA programs? (It's obviously a very subjective question.)
> 
> For me:
> 
> The City - the bustling energy of the city and the vibrant and diverse arts and foods and cultures all slammed together into this relatively small area, all accessible by just hopping on the subway.
> The Talent - this may be a controversial statement to some, but I also feel the talent pool of serious actors and performers in NYC is superior to that of LA. The level of talent (stage and musical actors, dancers, musicians) even among those who are still trying to make it, and their willingness to act for student films, is a serious blessing.
> The Resources - The facilities are wonderful and up to date, and just walking around the building you can tell plenty of funds are flowing through that place. It seems like you'll feel well-supported in terms of equipment, sound, editing, ADR, foley, etc.
> The Alumni - the proof is in the pudding. A stellar track record of producing great writer/directors who are making meaningful contributions to cinema and television, whether it be commercial or independent.
> The Learnin' - It seems that while you do learn a bit about everything, you get to focus on a certain aspect of filmmaking in your second year, and you will be able to direct a significant project your second year if you so desire.
> Anyone else?


That would be great to turn into a review. Hint hint. Hehe 














 NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)


	 					The Graduate Film program is an intensive three-year conservatory in the Maurice Kanbar Institute of Film and Television that trains students in the
					


FilmSchool.org
Oct 28, 2015








4.25 star(s)





Reviews: 4
Questions: 1
Category: New York



















 How to Write a Film School Review and Why You Should


					You don’t have to be a current student or an alum to write a review for a film school! Whether you’re an applicant, interested student, faculty member, current student, or alum, we want to hear from you.

Are you currently wondering, “Which film schools should I apply to?” One of the most...
				


FilmSchool.org
Jan 24, 2020
Comments: 4
Category: FilmSchool.org Guides


----------



## fitz

So going by last year's timeline, NYU will start sending interview requests this week?


----------



## truffleshuffle

fitz said:


> So going by last year's timeline, NYU will start sending interview requests this week?


Damn, you're right lol... according to site data the first batch of interview notifications should be coming out early next week with a few more sprinkled in a week or two after. 😬 *AND SO IT BEGINS!*


----------



## Chris W

While you wait for more info.... Weigh in on your picks for tonight in this thread:






						Film & TV Discussions - 2020 Oscars Discussion
					

It is 5 am here and I am waiting for Oscars held in 2 hours, but I think I am going to fall asleep just before the awards part.. nooo.  But the Oscars are at 5pm PST so you have 5 more hours. That's enough for sleep. :)



					www.filmschool.org
				






And get that Oscars bingo card. 🤣


----------



## cestdong

Just received an interview request from NYU!


----------



## amar41

Got an interview request as well!


----------



## fitz

Got mine as well


----------



## filmmakerZA

Ahh. Also got a request.


----------



## truffleshuffle

Same. Good luck everyone!


----------



## rpgh

Congratulations everyone! How were you contacted and at what time?


----------



## truffleshuffle

rpghamlyn said:


> Congratulations everyone! How were you contacted and at what time?


I got an email from Courtney just before noon EST asking me to call her between 9-5 to schedule an in-person or Skype interview with a faculty member in late February to early March.


----------



## Qinyue Luo

Are they gonna keep sending out interview notifications or is it over? T.T I haven't got one I'm so sad


----------



## rpgh

Qinyue Luo said:


> Are they gonna keep sending out interview notifications or is it over? T.T I haven't got one I'm so sad


I don’t think it’s over. Historically they seem to send the majority over a two/three day period, and then a few more dotted over the next few weeks. Not getting an interview today is no cause for worry; you are definitely still in the running. Good luck!


----------



## truffleshuffle

Like @rpghamlyn said, the initial bulk of invites are sent and then more come out a week or so later. And people who got their interview requests later than everyone else still get admitted too. So it doesn't look like the "earlier" people get any special treatment.


----------



## Qinyue Luo

rpghamlyn said:


> I don’t think it’s over. Historically they seem to send the majority over a two/three day period, and then a few more dotted over the next few weeks. Not getting an interview today is no cause for worry; you are definitely still in the running. Good luck!


Thank you so much, that calms my anxiety a lot haha!!! And good luck to you too, hope we will all get good news eventually)


----------



## OzymandiasVII

Hi everyone! After I submitted an application back in November while re-checking the submitted documents, I noticed, much to my regret, one small mistake in my Personal Statement. Although this does not distort the meaning and does not affect the content of my letter as a whole, I still consider it important to mention in advance that in the last paragraph I mistakenly refer to another educational institution instead of NY Tisch School (USC). I wrote to a representative of the graduate admission office in January to clarify myself but she did not answer anything (tisch.gradadmissions@nyu.edu). I'm wondering if it really affects my chances... Still did not get an interview request too.


----------



## OzymandiasVII

truffleshuffle said:


> Like @rpghamlyn said, the initial bulk of invites are sent and then more come out a week or so later. And people who got their interview requests later than everyone else still get admitted too. So it doesn't look like the "earlier" people get any special treatment.


So I should not be waiting for the request at least this week? Maybe you know what is the latest interview notification date for NYU? When should I start losing hope?


----------



## truffleshuffle

OzymandiasVII said:


> So I should not be waiting for the request at least this week? Maybe you know what is the latest interview notification date for NYU? When should I start losing hope?


All I know is the application data entered by previous applicants on this site. I think last year (or 2018?) someone who got in wasn't offered an interview until a week or so after the first batch of interview requests went out.


----------



## nervousmom

Does anyone know if they send out rejection emails?  or do you just assume if you didn't get an email regarding an interview that you won't be getting one?  thank you!


----------



## rpgh

nervousmom said:


> Does anyone know if they send out rejection emails?  or do you just assume if you didn't get an email regarding an interview that you won't be getting one?  thank you!


Hi nervousmom (great name),

They won't send out rejection emails to anyone until after they have interviewed everyone and made their selections. Don't worry if your daughter/son/you didn't get an email yesterday. Last year they sent out the first bunch of interview emails over three days, and then continued to send out interview emails over the following few weeks. If you want a clearer idea of how this all plays out, have a look at last year's equivalent thread. I don't know how to link it, but you'll be able to find it in graduate film school discussions.


----------



## rpgh

rpghamlyn said:


> Hi nervousmom (great name),
> 
> They won't send out rejection emails to anyone until after they have interviewed everyone and made their selections. Don't worry if your daughter/son/you didn't get an email yesterday. Last year they sent out the first bunch of interview emails over three days, and then continued to send out interview emails over the following few weeks. If you want a clearer idea of how this all plays out, have a look at last year's equivalent thread. I don't know how to link it, but you'll be able to find it in graduate film school discussions.


here you go: NYU Graduate Film 2019


----------



## Chris W

rpghamlyn said:


> here you go: NYU Graduate Film 2019


Also here are all the NYU applications in the database going back to 2015:

https://www.filmschool.org/applications/?scf[School][1]=NYUGraduateFilm

It looks like there's around 200 so far.


----------



## nervousmom

rpghamlyn said:


> Hi nervousmom (great name),
> 
> They won't send out rejection emails to anyone until after they have interviewed everyone and made their selections. Don't worry if your daughter/son/you didn't get an email yesterday. Last year they sent out the first bunch of interview emails over three days, and then continued to send out interview emails over the following few weeks. If you want a clearer idea of how this all plays out, have a look at last year's equivalent thread. I don't know how to link it, but you'll be able to find it in graduate film school discussions.


thank you so much for your reply - I looked at last year's thread, that was useful- thank you.  It sounds like the "rejection" emails won't go out until at least end of February if they are waiting to interview everyone - but, it sounds like the "lack of interview email" is the equivalent of a "rejection" - has anyone gotten interview emails today?


----------



## OzymandiasVII

nervousmom said:


> thank you so much for your reply - I looked at last year's thread, that was useful- thank you.  It sounds like the "rejection" emails won't go out until at least end of February if they are waiting to interview everyone - but, it sounds like the "lack of interview email" is the equivalent of a "rejection" - has anyone gotten interview emails today?


No, still got nothing


----------



## nervousmom

OzymandiasVII said:


> No, still got nothing


sorry!  have you gotten any other interviews?
Do we know how many people NYU interviews?


----------



## OzymandiasVII

nervousmom said:


> sorry!  have you gotten any other interviews?
> Do we know how many people NYU interviews?


Yes, I've been interviewed by the professor from the USC. 

Not sure about how many people received an interview request from NYU since we only got information from the applicants registered on this site. But it looks like the most part of the NYU applicants in this thread already received an invitation.


----------



## Yera

nervousmom said:


> thank you so much for your reply - I looked at last year's thread, that was useful- thank you.  It sounds like the "rejection" emails won't go out until at least end of February if they are waiting to interview everyone - but, it sounds like the "lack of interview email" is the equivalent of a "rejection" - has anyone gotten interview emails today?



nooo


----------



## rpgh

Yera said:


> nooo


I just want to restate because I really don't want everyone to panic: not getting an interview notification yesterday does NOT mean you are not going to get an interview. Every year that that filmschool.org has collected data shows that not all interview invites are sent out at once. For example, look at the attached from 2017. 3 sent out on Feb 8th, 4 sent out on Feb 10th, one sent out on Feb 28th. Every other year is similar.

It's not yet time for apocalyptic thinking.


----------



## nervousmom

rpghamlyn said:


> I just want to restate because I really don't want everyone to panic: not getting an interview notification yesterday does NOT mean you are not going to get an interview. Every year that that filmschool.org has collected data shows that not all interview invites are sent out at once. For example, look at the attached from 2017. 3 sent out on Feb 8th, 4 sent out on Feb 10th, one sent out on Feb 28th. Every other year is similar.
> 
> It's not yet time for apocalyptic thinking.


that is very nice of you to attach that - I am sure everyone is on edge right now!  you are very thoughtful to try and calm everyone down.  It is very helpful to see the information sharing on this site!


----------



## Chris W

rpghamlyn said:


> I just want to restate because I really don't want everyone to panic: not getting an interview notification yesterday does NOT mean you are not going to get an interview. Every year that that filmschool.org has collected data shows that not all interview invites are sent out at once. For example, look at the attached from 2017. 3 sent out on Feb 8th, 4 sent out on Feb 10th, one sent out on Feb 28th. Every other year is similar.
> 
> It's not yet time for apocalyptic thinking.


Here's the raw data in the database for NYU sorted by interview notification date.

Also this new guide said be useful:














 How to use the Film School Application Database & Tracker


					Thanks to our many members, the FilmSchool.org Application Database and Tracker consists of over 2,900 applications that date back to 2015, making it one of the most advantageous tools on the website. Its basic function is to track film schools’ rates of acceptance, minimum GPAs, and decision...
				


FilmSchool.org
Feb 11, 2020








4.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: FilmSchool.org Guides


----------



## Sastre

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know if NYU provides any funding for school films? AFI, for instance, provides $4,700 for each Cycle film (so that's 3 times in the first year) and $13,000 for each Thesis film.


----------



## nervousmom

anyone out there gotten an interview from NYU since Monday?


----------



## truffleshuffle

Sastre said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know if NYU provides any funding for school films? AFI, for instance, provides $4,700 for each Cycle film (so that's 3 times in the first year) and $13,000 for each Thesis film.


NYU doesn't fund any of the First Year projects, and I think you get a couple thousand for the Second Year film. But they do help you locate funding sources and grants I believe. You should hit up the AMA threads. Current NYU Tisch Graduate Film Student - AMA!


----------



## Sastre

truffleshuffle said:


> NYU doesn't fund any of the First Year projects, and I think you get a couple thousand for the Second Year film. But they do help you locate funding sources and grants I believe. You should hit up the AMA threads. Current NYU Tisch Graduate Film Student - AMA!


Thank you!!! I will


----------



## Addi Ajmani

has anyone else heard anything?


----------



## nervousmom

Addi Ajmani said:


> has anyone else heard anything?


nothing here!


----------



## xrisdelrio

Addi Ajmani said:


> has anyone else heard anything?



Nothing yet. Trying to be cautiously optimistic.


----------



## filmmakerZA

a friend received a request yesterday - but he missed it until this morning because it went to another folder in his inbox. (So maybe scour your mail?)


----------



## lgreenbean

is it weird that I didn't get any vimeo views from NYU? (did not get an interview request)


----------



## Ep317

lgreenbean said:


> is it weird that I didn't get any vimeo views from NYU? (did not get an interview request)


I believe I read somewhere in the application that we shouldn’t worry if the view count doesn’t go up as it’s common. Not sure if it’s because they use a third party program or because they watch the material only partially maybe.


----------



## nervousmom

I found out from a credible source that interview requests go through end of February and beginning of March.


----------



## OzymandiasVII

nervousmom said:


> I found out from a credible source that interview requests go through end of February and beginning of March.


You mean we still got chances to receive a request?


----------



## LorraineC

Hey guys!

Has anyone heard something from NYU lately?


----------



## xrisdelrio

Not yet


----------



## OzymandiasVII

Nothing as well


----------



## andy001

Nothing either! Tommorow is a new week with new opportunity tho


----------



## triplefour

I have not heard anything yet either. Hoping for the best for us all in the coming weeks!


----------



## Addi Ajmani

nothing...yet


----------



## xrisdelrio

Just got a request! I hope all of you get one today as well! Best of luck everyone


----------



## Addi Ajmani

for the folks who got interview requests, has your application status on the NYU portal changed?


----------



## rpgh

Addi Ajmani said:


> for the folks who got interview requests, has your application status on the NYU portal changed?


Hey Addy, I just received an interview notification. I checked my portal and the status is still 'submitted.'

When I spoke to Courtney at Admissions, she told me that she is still receiving decisions from the faculty, and she'll send out the notifications as and when she receives them. I think the faculty are still reviewing as my submission was viewed again on Sunday evening. I hope this helps settle nerves.

Good luck everyone! I hope the wait isn't too horrible!


----------



## Chris W

Congrats everyone! Be sure to update your application status in the tracker or add your application if you haven't already.


----------



## OzymandiasVII

rpghamlyn said:


> Hey Addy, I just received an interview notification. I checked my portal and the status is still 'submitted.'
> 
> When I spoke to Courtney at Admissions, she told me that she is still receiving decisions from the faculty, and she'll send out the notifications as and when she receives them. I think the faculty are still reviewing as my submission was viewed again on Sunday evening. I hope this helps settle nerves.
> 
> Good luck everyone! I hope the wait isn't too horrible!


At what time did you receive notifications guys?


----------



## xrisdelrio

OzymandiasVII said:


> At what time did you receive notifications guys?


I got mine at 12:46pm. And my status also just says "submitted".


----------



## Addi Ajmani

rpghamlyn said:


> Hey Addy, I just received an interview notification. I checked my portal and the status is still 'submitted.'
> 
> When I spoke to Courtney at Admissions, she told me that she is still receiving decisions from the faculty, and she'll send out the notifications as and when she receives them. I think the faculty are still reviewing as my submission was viewed again on Sunday evening. I hope this helps settle nerves.
> 
> Good luck everyone! I hope the wait isn't too horrible!


thank you for your response.  was it viewed by slideroom?


----------



## rpgh

Addi Ajmani said:


> thank you for your response.  was it viewed by slideroom?


Yes, it was slideroom.

And my interview notification came in around the same time


----------



## OzymandiasVII

Maybe. Just maybe they're reviewing applications on the rolling basis? When did you guys complete your applications?


----------



## Addi Ajmani

OzymandiasVII said:


> Maybe. Just maybe they're reviewing applications on the rolling basis? When did you guys complete your applications?


ooo good call!! i submitted mine on the last day, December 1st.


----------



## OzymandiasVII

Addi Ajmani said:


> ooo good call!! i submitted mine on the last day, December 1st.


As well as I am. What about you guys who received an interviews?


----------



## truffleshuffle

OzymandiasVII said:


> As well as I am. What about you guys who received an interviews?


I submitted on Dec. 1st a half-hour before the deadline.  😅


----------



## bolexbuster

truffleshuffle said:


> I submitted on Dec. 1st a half-hour before the deadline.  😅


Did you get any vimeo views in the days leading up to your request?


----------



## truffleshuffle

bolexbuster said:


> Did you get any vimeo views in the days leading up to your request?


The last time I got a Slideroom page load was Jan. 25, and the first batch of invites went out Feb. 10. So there was quite a gap.


----------



## charlottehuang

truffleshuffle said:


> The last time I got a Slideroom page load was Jan. 25, and the first batch of invites went out Feb. 10. So there was quite a gap.


Hi!
Where can we see if they have viewed our submission from slideroom?


----------



## truffleshuffle

charlottehuang said:


> Hi!
> Where can we see if they have viewed our submission from slideroom?


It's only if you chose to provide a link to your film on Vimeo rather than upload it directly to Slideroom. Then you can see the stats on your film, like which website the link was accessed from, from which region, etc. depending on which level of subscription you pay for.


----------



## yunbowu2016

Hi all, Congrats to those who have received interviews. I just wanna ask if anyone who is applying for MBA/MFA dual degree receive their interview Email?


----------



## xrisdelrio

OzymandiasVII said:


> Maybe. Just maybe they're reviewing applications on the rolling basis? When did you guys complete your applications?


I submitted mine a few days before the deadline, but got my interview request later than most it seems. So I'm not sure if they're related.

Is anyone interviewing this week? If so, any tips?


----------



## nervousmom

Has anyone gotten any interview request since Tuesday????


----------



## OzymandiasVII

nervousmom said:


> Has anyone gotten any interview request since Tuesday????


Not me. Did you say that requests will keep coming until end of the month?


----------



## Addi Ajmani

OzymandiasVII said:


> Not me. Did you say that requests will keep coming until end of the month?


haven't heard anything either


----------



## nervousmom

OzymandiasVII said:


> Not me. Did you say that requests will keep coming until end of the month?


Courtney said the interview requests are ongoing


----------



## amar41

Hey everyone. My interview is still a couple of weeks out but I was wondering what everyone is doing to prepare? I've been looking back over my submitted materials (and to my absolute horror realized I spelled one of my favorite director's name wrong in the first paragraph of my personal statement - how???) and researching a bit about my interviewers but it seems to be causing me more stress than easing it.


----------



## xrisdelrio

amar41 said:


> Hey everyone. My interview is still a couple of weeks out but I was wondering what everyone is doing to prepare? I've been looking back over my submitted materials (and to my absolute horror realized I spelled one of my favorite director's name wrong in the first paragraph of my personal statement - how???) and researching a bit about my interviewers but it seems to be causing me more stress than easing it.



There's a thread here with a bunch of questions people have been asked in past years. Film School Interview Questions I've been going through it and practicing answering some of them. I've had my husband listen to me answer the question and give me some advice. I assume they're going to ask a lot about our application materials, so I think going through that is a good idea. 

Best of luck preparing! And I think they probably won't care much at all about a small spelling mistake. You already made it to the interview stage, so I wouldn't be too hard on yourself. I'm sure you'll do great! I have mine next week, and I'm also a little nervous.


----------



## Raven

I submitted on 1st Dec but still haven't heard of anything yet. I hope they will be sending out more interview requests...?


----------



## nervousmom

Raven said:


> I submitted on 1st Dec but still haven't heard of anything yet. I hope they will be sending out more interview requests...?


Nothing here 😩


----------



## OzymandiasVII

Hope is dead but life goes on! Keep it up guys, there are a lot of different ways to become a great filmmaker and also nothing is stopping you from trying again for spring! Good luck everyone


----------



## nervousmom

OzymandiasVII said:


> Hope is dead but life goes on! Keep it up guys, there are a lot of different ways to become a great filmmaker and also nothing is stopping you from trying again for spring! Good luck everyone


Do you know this for certain?


----------



## OzymandiasVII

nervousmom said:


> Do you know this for certain?


No, I’m actually not, but I know (the statistics on this site shows) that nobody got in to NYU without an interview and we still did not receive the request. According to the official information from their site, decisions are coming out from the beginning of March until April (or the middle of April). I guess they finished sending requests. 

I also feel like my application for NYU is much weaker than the one I did for USC (it could have been better honestly) and it also feels like there is some fair logic for me in receiving request for an interview from USC and NOT receiving the request from NYU. 

Will see how it will all end but I already left my hopes behind about NYU. If I still got any chances - request would be an unexpected and lovely surprise. If I won’t then it’s still ok


----------



## Raven

nervousmom said:


> Nothing here 😩


Still waiting...


----------



## Buusey

If anyone’s interviewing Thursday, our OCS screenings are that evening! Open to the public. Good luck!


----------



## xrisdelrio

Buusey said:


> If anyone’s interviewing Thursday, our OCS screenings are that evening! Open to the public. Good luck!



Thanks for sharing Buusey! I'm very interested in attending. Do you know where we can find more info on the event?


----------



## nervousmom

Has anyone gotten an interview request in the last week?   Courtney says they are ongoing????


----------



## OzymandiasVII

nervousmom said:


> Has anyone gotten an interview request in the last week?   Courtney says they are ongoing????


Nope. Who’s Courtney by the way?


----------



## xrisdelrio

OzymandiasVII said:


> Nope. Who’s Courtney by the way?


Courtney works for admissions. I think she's the one who's been reaching out to everyone to schedule interviews.


----------



## cestdong

Had a brutal interview - stumbled on at least two answers and couldn’t think of my favorite directors when asked..  hope some of you had a better time on it!


----------



## xrisdelrio

cestdong said:


> Had a brutal interview - stumbled on at least two answers and couldn’t think of my favorite directors when asked..  hope some of you had a better time on it!


Sorry to hear that! I'm sure you were not as bad as you think you were. Hopefully you were able to impress them with other answers though!


----------



## OzymandiasVII

cestdong said:


> Had a brutal interview - stumbled on at least two answers and couldn’t think of my favorite directors when asked..  hope some of you had a better time on it!


I never had one, so you still got good chances at least because they have interviewed you


----------



## Saay01

cestdong said:


> Had a brutal interview - stumbled on at least two answers and couldn’t think of my favorite directors when asked..  hope some of you had a better time on it!



Don't worry so much about it. Chances are that they were happy with the answers. Hope you get it. 
I have my interview on Monday. Any advice for that? What kind of questions did they ask you?  I'm an international student from India so I don't really know what to expect.


----------



## xrisdelrio

Saay01 said:


> Don't worry so much about it. Chances are that they were happy with the answers. Hope you get it.
> I have my interview on Monday. Any advice for that? What kind of questions did they ask you?  I'm an international student from India so I don't really know what to expect.


Hey Saay01, I had mine on Wednesday. My guess is that each interview is different. I wasn't asked who my favorite directors were for example. I would probably prepare to answer questions like that, and also definitely be ready to answer questions like "What kind of stories do you want to tell?" and "Why did you decide to apply?". I was asked a couple of odd questions that were not film related at all that caught me off guard, but there's no way I could have anticipated or prepared for that. I think just try to stay calm and try to show them what kind of storyteller you're interested in becoming. Best of luck!


----------



## truffleshuffle

I don't have much to add in the way of interviews than what's already been said, but they did mention right off the bat that an application has to make it through 2 rounds just to make it to the interview stage. They also said decisions would start coming out around mid-March.


----------



## Saay01

xrisdelrio said:


> Hey Saay01, I had mine on Wednesday. My guess is that each interview is different. I wasn't asked who my favorite directors were for example. I would probably prepare to answer questions like that, and also definitely be ready to answer questions like "What kind of stories do you want to tell?" and "Why did you decide to apply?". I was asked a couple of odd questions that were not film related at all that caught me off guard, but there's no way I could have anticipated or prepared for that. I think just try to stay calm and try to show them what kind of storyteller you're interested in becoming. Best of luck!



Thanks a lot!! That's very helpful. I think I'm just going to go with my gut and prepare for a few offbeat questions. Hope it goes well. Have you applied to any other film programs?


----------



## GurruA

Still didn't get notified, I'm assuming I shouldn't be holding out hope anymore haha?


----------



## xrisdelrio

Saay01 said:


> Thanks a lot!! That's very helpful. I think I'm just going to go with my gut and prepare for a few offbeat questions. Hope it goes well. Have you applied to any other film programs?


Best of luck! Hopefully we end up being classmates next year! I also applied to Columbia. I'm based in NYC and want to stay here, so I only applied to those two schools.


----------



## filmmakerZA

Saay01 said:


> Don't worry so much about it. Chances are that they were happy with the answers. Hope you get it.
> I have my interview on Monday. Any advice for that? What kind of questions did they ask you?  I'm an international student from India so I don't really know what to expect.


 .    How did you interview go?


----------



## cestdong

Saay01 said:


> Don't worry so much about it. Chances are that they were happy with the answers. Hope you get it.
> I have my interview on Monday. Any advice for that? What kind of questions did they ask you?  I'm an international student from India so I don't really know what to expect.



hey Saay, sorry I didn’t read this before.
Hope your interview went well - and if it didn’t, hope you get it nonetheless!

For anyone else interviewing soon, I’d advise you prepare to talk about a film or filmmaker you look up to, and about your reasons for applying to film school. Other questions tend to vary a lot from what I’ve heard and read. Good luck!


----------



## Addi Ajmani

spoke with admissions and they said interview requests are still being sent out on a rolling basis and the final decisions will be made by mid-april


----------



## luvsmoveeze

Addi Ajmani said:


> spoke with admissions and they said interview requests are still being sent out on a rolling basis and the final decisions will be made by mid-april


If anyone gets an interview after March 1 please post it.  Thanks!


----------



## songbird013

To those of you who have interviewed already, did any of you apply to the MFA/MBA program? And if you did, did you hear from Stern and Tisch separately?


----------



## newbie2020

songbird013 said:


> To those of you who have interviewed already, did any of you apply to the MFA/MBA program? And if you did, did you hear from Stern and Tisch separately?


Hi! I applied to the dual degree and received emails separately from the two schools with interview requests, if that’s what you mean. I have my Stern interview today; I’m not sure how they notify final results. Good luck to you!


----------



## songbird013

newbie2020 said:


> Hi! I applied to the dual degree and received emails separately from the two schools with interview requests, if that’s what you mean. I have my Stern interview today; I’m not sure how they notify final results. Good luck to you!



Thank you for responding! Yes, that’s what I meant. Good luck on your interview today!


----------



## Saay01

filmmakerZA said:


> .    How did you interview go?



Hi! My interview went really well. I think I did better in this one than the Columbia interview. But it was also because Columbia one had a few technical problems. They asked my when did I decide film school and why? Favourite filmmaker. I went ahead and explained why I admired that filmmaker after which they asked me about a scene from a film of his that stood out for me. 

They also asked me to tell an incident where I felt liberated. And a few unexpected questions like if you had to capture love in 3 photographs what will you capture, how will your friends and family describe you in adjectives and what will you bring to the class. 

Overall, the interview was very friendly and didn't really feel like an interview. 

I hope this helps anyone who has an interview coming.


----------



## Saay01

xrisdelrio said:


> Best of luck! Hopefully we end up being classmates next year! I also applied to Columbia. I'm based in NYC and want to stay here, so I only applied to those two schools.



I hope so too! I got into USC and waiting for NYU but NYU is slightly more expensive than USC so I might go for USC. But praying that I get financial aid from NYU. Fingers crossed!


----------



## steve.lay.97

Hi there (not super related to the original purpose of this thread but didnt know where to post!)

I was wondering if anyone could help me?

Why on earth is the USC course ($35k-ish a year) so much cheaper than NYU and Columbia ($60-$70k a year)???? I may have the USC course completely wrong, but if not, could anyone explain to me why there is such a disparity in cost? Is USC only half as good as the other 2 or do you only take half as many credits/units???? I'm really new to all this so I may just be getting it wrong, so please let me know!!!!!!!


----------



## Saay01

steve.lay.97 said:


> Hi there (not super related to the original purpose of this thread but didnt know where to post!)
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help me?
> 
> Why on earth is the USC course ($35k-ish a year) so much cheaper than NYU and Columbia ($60-$70k a year)???? I may have the USC course completely wrong, but if not, could anyone explain to me why there is such a disparity in cost? Is USC only half as good as the other 2 or do you only take half as many credits/units???? I'm really new to all this so I may just be getting it wrong, so please let me know!!!!!!!



Hi! According to me calculations, USC's tuition fee for first year is $48k and living expenses are approx. $24k (you might spend less but that's the number given by USC) So first year costs $72k total. Second and third year costs vary according to the classes we take, but I calculated the entire amount with extra electives it comes down to approx. $210,000 for 3years. My calculations could vary and I'm an international student so I have counted some extra amount just to be on the safer side.


----------



## JJJ123

Still have not been notified either way. Just playing the waiting game...


----------



## truffleshuffle

Last year, accepted candidates were notified by phone on 3/18, then an official acceptance email was sent 3/21 and 3/22.


----------



## luvsmoveeze

GurruA said:


> Still didn't get notified, I'm assuming I shouldn't be holding out hope anymore haha?


I Am wondering the same thing?


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen

luvsmoveeze said:


> I Am wondering the same thing?


I wasn't notified for an interview. I've let it reassure me that I shouldn't be in NY anyways 😎


----------



## rpgh

Hi all, I was told that there would be a final review of your portfolio post-interview. Has anyone had any views since being interviewed?


----------



## Qinyue Luo

I have friends got rejected from NYU Film Grad Program already... So I guess we still have hope?


----------



## luvsmoveeze

Qinyue Luo said:


> I have friends got rejected from NYU Film Grad Program already... So I guess we still have hope?


Really?   Did they get an email?


----------



## GurruA

Qinyue Luo said:


> I have friends got rejected from NYU Film Grad Program already... So I guess we still have hope?



What, they already sending out rejections?



luvsmoveeze said:


> I Am wondering the same thing?



 Yeah, the waiting is really getting to me.


----------



## truffleshuffle

Qinyue Luo said:


> I have friends got rejected from NYU Film Grad Program already... So I guess we still have hope?


Can you clarify that? Did they show you the actual rejection email or just tell you? International, domestic? Because it's very strange for NYU to send a rejection so early before acceptances have been sent out. They have always been sent last. Maybe your friend meant their application was not accepted because it was too late...


----------



## truffleshuffle

Ok not trying to freak anyone out but NYU Dramatic Writing is starting to notify their accepted students as of yesterday (Friday). No phone calls, but emails telling them to check their portals. Maybe this means we'll start hearing back on Monday for Grad Film? 😬


----------



## rpgh

truffleshuffle said:


> Ok not trying to freak anyone out but NYU Dramatic Writing is starting to notify their accepted students as of yesterday (Friday). No phone calls, but emails telling them to check their portals. Maybe this means we'll start hearing back on Monday for Grad Film? 😬


Hey, has your submission been viewed since you were interviewed?


----------



## truffleshuffle

rpghamlyn said:


> Hey, has your submission been viewed since you were interviewed?


Nope. Nothing from Slideroom at least. Had a few Slideroom views the day before the interview though, but I assume that was the interviewers just trying to re-familiarize themselves with my portfolio.


----------



## ptanderson

Hey, you guys think that perhaps today could be the day? Or maybe this week?


----------



## truffleshuffle

Hey guys, I just got the call around 3:30pm EST from Barbara. I'm in! It was a pretty short conversation, but she said that the official email and any scholarship info would come later in the week. Normally they have admitted students come and sit in on classes but she apologized that it won't be happening under the current circumstances. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Chris W

truffleshuffle said:


> Hey guys, I just got the call from Barbara. I'm in! It was a pretty short conversation, but she said that the official email and any scholarship info would come later in the week. Normally they have admitted students come and sit in on classes but she apologized that it won't be happening under the current circumstances. Good luck to everyone!


Yay! Congrats! That's awesome. I gave you the NYU badge and private NYU forum access! 

If anyone else wants access see this thread:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## tannisroot

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I also got a call from Barbara today and was accepted to NYU Grad Film. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Chris W

Congrats! Be sure to add your application to the tracker and see the above thread if you want the NYU badge or access to the NYU private forum?


----------



## marshallcooper

Also in the 2020 class! Got the call from Barbara earlier!!!


----------



## meowmix

Been lurking for months and got a call from Barbara today. Congrats everyone!


----------



## xrisdelrio

Congratulations everyone! Would love to hear eventually if you guys decide to attend or not. Still holding out hope that more of us will get calls today, or at least waitlisted soon.


----------



## Boshandjenny

xrisdelrio said:


> Congratulations everyone! Would love to hear eventually if you guys decide to attend or not. Still holding out hope that more of us will get calls today, or at least waitlisted soon.


Is that possible? Or would they give all the answers in a day?


----------



## xrisdelrio

Boshandjenny said:


> Is that possible? Or would they give all the answers in a day?


I looked at the posts from last year and it seemed like the calls happened in two days, and then the waitlist emails went out just a few days after.


----------



## Chris W

marshallcooper said:


> Also in the 2020 class! Got the call from Barbara earlier!!!





meowmix said:


> Been lurking for months and got a call from Barbara today. Congrats everyone!


Congrats! @meowmix since you're a Supporting Member I gave you the NYU badge so you can see the private forums.


----------



## tannisroot

Chris W said:


> Congrats! Be sure to add your application to the tracker and see the above thread if you want the NYU badge or access to the NYU private forum?


Thank you! Yes will do. How do I get added to the private group? Do I just message you? Still learning how this site works...


----------



## Chris W

tannisroot said:


> Thank you! Yes will do. How do I get added to the private group? Do I just message you? Still learning how this site works...


See this thread for the info on private group access:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org
				




The tracker is here:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## vpmocco

Got the call today at 12:45pm today.  Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## rpgh

Hi all, congrats to everyone who has received the call so far! I also spoke to Barbara today and I’ve been offered a place! Hope everyone is coping alright considering


----------



## stevenqiitten

我非常担心没有接到电话，作为一名国际学生，我真的很想去纽约大学，但是，如果今天我没有接到电话，手指交叉.


----------



## stargirlmars

Congrats, everyone! I got the call, too! That price tag though is unsettling 😅


----------



## Chris W

stevenqiitten said:


> 我非常担心没有接到电话，作为一名国际学生，我真的很想去纽约大学，但是，如果今天我没有接到电话，手指交叉.


This is translated from Chinese via Google Translate as "I am very worried that I did n’t receive the call. As an international student, I really want to go to NYU, but if I do n’t receive the call today, my fingers are crossed"


----------



## xrisdelrio

Just got a status update via email. Got waitlisted.


----------



## filmmakerZA

xrisdelrio said:


> Just got a status update via email. Got waitlisted.


Likewise


----------



## amar41

Waitlisted as well


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen

just got my rejection email - no surprise for me because I wasn't interviewed. Congrats to everyone who got in and waitlisted


----------



## xrisdelrio

filmmakerZA said:


> Likewise


Better than a rejection at least  I wish they told us what spot though.


----------



## CrispyMerola

I got my rejection notification today! Congratulations to everyone who was accepted and waitlisted! (Especially anyone who prefers NYU and was accepted to both NYU and USC; I'm tryna slide off the waitlist into USC Fall 2020😈😈😈)


----------



## Qinyue Luo

I got my rejection letter as well😂 but congrats to guys who have been accepted/at least waitlisted!! I’m still keeping my fingers crossed for USC/UCLA/Columbia (all seem to be impossible lol🙂)


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen

CrispyMerola said:


> I got my rejection notification today! Congratulations to everyone who was accepted and waitlisted! (Especially anyone who prefers NYU and was accepted to both NYU and USC; I'm tryna slide off the waitlist into USC Fall 2020😈😈😈)


I'm in the same boat. Although, I'm getting comfortable with the idea of moving to LA in September, getting to know the area a bit while gaining some traction and connections with gigs and then starting in January. Good luck!


----------



## CrispyMerola

itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> I'm in the same boat. Although, I'm getting comfortable with the idea of moving to LA in September, getting to know the area a bit while gaining some traction and connections with gigs and then starting in January. Good luck!



I feel the same way, I'm going to move out in August and take advantage of any opportunities I can find while learning a bit about the lay of the land.


----------



## Blainefuller

Has anyone received information on their FAFSA/Financial Aid package? Deadline is approaching for some of these schools and I need to take these things into consideration (like most of you I’m assuming). Any info is great. Thank you!


----------



## cestdong

Off of Blainefuller’s post, has anyone received any other type of communication after your admittance? I’ve received a notice for a zoom conference in Columbia, along with Financial Aid info and so forth, but nothing from NYU since my acceptance letter. I imagine they’re also figuring out timetables due to covid19..


----------



## truffleshuffle

cestdong said:


> Off of Blainefuller’s post, has anyone received any other type of communication after your admittance? I’ve received a notice for a zoom conference in Columbia, along with Financial Aid info and so forth, but nothing from NYU since my acceptance letter. I imagine they’re also figuring out timetables due to covid19..


On the 18th I got an email telling me to check my portal. There I found 2 links: 1 to the acceptance letter, 1 to a scholarship award letter. No correspondence since then.


----------



## truffleshuffle

Just declined admission early this morning so hopefully a spot and partial scholarship will be headed to someone here soon, although the scholarship may go to someone else first. Best of luck, everyone.


----------



## xrisdelrio

truffleshuffle said:


> Just declined admission early this morning so hopefully a spot and partial scholarship will be headed to someone here soon, although the scholarship may go to someone else first. Best of luck, everyone.



Thanks for letting us know @truffleshuffle! Decided to go to USC I assume? Best of luck!


----------



## truffleshuffle

xrisdelrio said:


> Thanks for letting us know @truffleshuffle! Decided to go to USC I assume? Best of luck!


Thank you. Yes, it was a really tough choice but USC is still going to be much cheaper for me with all factors considered. Also gonna be good to be closer to family again back home on the west coast.


----------



## crashpad311

cestdong said:


> Off of Blainefuller’s post, has anyone received any other type of communication after your admittance? I’ve received a notice for a zoom conference in Columbia, along with Financial Aid info and so forth, but nothing from NYU since my acceptance letter. I imagine they’re also figuring out timetables due to covid19..



I checked my NYU email & it had my full financial aid award letter but I had to dig for that. Otherwise literally nothing.


----------



## xrisdelrio

Just got off the waitlist! So hopefully a few more people will get a call.


----------



## xrisdelrio

cestdong said:


> Off of Blainefuller’s post, has anyone received any other type of communication after your admittance? I’ve received a notice for a zoom conference in Columbia, along with Financial Aid info and so forth, but nothing from NYU since my acceptance letter. I imagine they’re also figuring out timetables due to covid19..


Hey! Have admitted students been invited to any virtual events? Or Facebook page to connect with other admitted students? I've been able to connect with admitted Columbia students and would love to have the same opportunity to do so with NYU students before making my final decision.


----------



## Chris W

You guys may find this article interesting if you haven't seen it yet:














 Film School during COVID-19


					I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe during this uncertain time. This article today is going to be a little different from the norm! Chris had the wonderful idea of writing up a little something about how different film schools are handling the COVID-19.

I jumped on board immediately...
				


Kira
May 1, 2020
Category: Life at Film School


----------



## Boshandjenny

hey all! Got off the waitlist on Friday. Wasn’t expecting it so feeing super grateful. Hope it works out for all of you! is there a group chat for admitted students//current students I could join to ask a few questions?
Stay safe & take care!


----------



## xrisdelrio

Hey congrats! And yes we are all making a Facebook message and WhatsApp group. DM me your info and I can ask the other admitted students to add you


----------



## ams2020

xrisdelrio said:


> Hey congrats! And yes we are all making a Facebook message and WhatsApp group. DM me your info and I can ask the other admitted students to add you


Had you previously committed to Columbia? I'm hoping to get off of their waitlist!!


----------



## kevinsky11

Hello! Prospective NYU Grad Film student here. I was wondering what films applicants submitted for their application???


----------



## Pamela

Hello! I am applying as well and am submiting 10 still photographs.


----------



## Chris W

Pamela said:


> Hello! I am applying as well and am submiting 10 still photographs.


For 2021? This is for last year's applicants. Please start a 2021 thread.


----------



## runningupthathill

Did any of you defer your admission from last year?


----------



## Cutlass

dev1408 said:


> I was waitlisted after my interview last year and ultimately did not get in. I'm in the process of reapplying but I feel somewhat stuck. Should I submit the same material I submitted last year? Anyone else going through the same thing?





dev1408 said:


> I was waitlisted after my interview last year and ultimately did not get in. I'm in the process of reapplying but I feel somewhat stuck. Should I submit the same material I submitted last year? Anyone else going through the same thing?


I graduated from NYU graduate film school and I was in the program with people who applied two or three times and finally got in. Keep applying and keep improving your application. Use new materials and show growth.


----------



## Chris W

Cutlass said:


> I graduated from NYU graduate film school and I was in the program with people who applied two or three times and finally got in. Keep applying and keep improving your application. Use new materials and show growth.


Yes. New materials to show growth is good advice!

Also since you graduated... Can you review the program on this page:














 NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)


	 					The Graduate Film program is an intensive three-year conservatory in the Maurice Kanbar Institute of Film and Television that trains students in the
					


FilmSchool.org
Oct 28, 2015








4.25 star(s)





Reviews: 4
Questions: 1
Category: New York


----------

